# Open Carry Sightings



## PT (Aug 24, 2011)

Now that open carry is legal, has anyone seen it happening?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

None here, and no gun fights in the streets either.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Finally, today, Texas' nudists can express their 2nd Amendment rights! But, it is cold, so they probably won't.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm going to the Porter Wal-Mart in a few minutes to recon. Got to be some there.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

If a nudist wears a belt & holster is he/she still nude? Probably not. I expect to see some open carry in the Richmond/Rosenberg area.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

This open carry scare is just like Y2K, the world will not come to an end. I don`t understand the big deal,there are more important things to worry about. Like make sure that I remember not to write 2015 on checks. It is legal in many other states and they are not having problems with it.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

We have had OC here for years with no problem. Have only seen a handful of peeps with side arms.


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

I sure some will open carry thinking they look cool but for the most part I don't think you'll see many people doing it at all. Of course, the media will focus only on the ones doing it - which will undoubtedly be the craziest looking ones they can find - trying to show that all gun owners are nuts. Typical


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Dang it! Just spent 30 minutes in the Porter Wal-Mart and no hogleg sightings or shootouts!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Question - why would you want to open carry and paint yourself as a target? Who do you think gets shot first once the robber etc sees the gun?
Just saying !!!! I would think concealed is better.

I bet a lot of people would wear just to be cool.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

While I'm in favor of the advancement of our 2nd amendment right, open carry is a non event.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

essayons75 said:


> Dang it! Just spent 30 minutes in the Porter Wal-Mart and no hogleg sightings or shootouts!


Should have called me, i would have went just to for a photo op. LoL


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> *Question - why would you want to open carry and paint yourself as a target? Who do you think gets shot first once the robber etc sees the gun?
> *Just saying !!!! I would think concealed is better.
> 
> I bet a lot of people would wear just to be cool.


 That literally never happens. 44 states have open carry and I cannot find one incident where an open carrier in the US was ambushed. Please stop with the BS.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Who gives a **** anyway? You want to carry... If you don't ... don't.


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm sure all the media outlets have been waiting anxiously for a sighting of an open carry.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> That literally never happens. 44 states have open carry and I cannot find one incident where an open carrier in the US was ambushed. Please stop with the BS.


took me 2 seconds to find one
http://www.annarbor.com/news/crime/unarmed-man-attempts-to-rob-emu-student-carrying-holstered-gun/


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Jungle_Jim said:


> That literally never happens. 44 states have open carry and I cannot find one incident where an open carrier in the US was ambushed. Please stop with the BS.


it is not common, but it does happen

http://www.usacarry.com/forums/open-carry-discussion/5972-man-open-carrying-robbed-his-gun.html

http://www.alloutdoor.com/2015/09/2...wal-mart-bathroom-because-it-wasnt-concealed/

http://koin.com/2014/10/07/man-practicing-open-carry-law-robbed-of-gun/

in the second case at the walmart bathroom it is not clear if the guy was trying to conceal and just failed and that is why he was not aware he was stalked or if he was open carrying on purpose

I also know of a 4th case that I was searching for when I found these three where a guy was described as an "open carry antagonist" that liked to open carry in a place that was known for a lot of people being against guns entirely (up in the north east I believe) and he would do his "daily walk" every day to "express his rights"......until one day some obamason stepped out of the bushes with his gun drawn and said "give me yours"

so it does happen and personally I would just assume not have others know my business at all much less flaunt it especially in more crowded "urban" areas

perhaps if in a rural area and carrying open for a reason like hunting or for protection from snakes or mad hogs and needing to go to the store real quick it would be one thing, but in general not what I would do

others are free to do as they wish

also like the link posted above (not sure it that EMU student's gun was loaded are not) there are several incidents of people open carrying in states where it has to be unloaded having people attempt to grab the gun and run

only a moron IMO would open carry with it unloaded for just that reason especially if you are allowed to carry concealed loaded


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bill said:


> took me 2 seconds to find one
> http://www.annarbor.com/news/crime/unarmed-man-attempts-to-rob-emu-student-carrying-holstered-gun/


Yup...The man is described as black and in his early 20s, with a thin build and a beard. He was wearing a black hoodie, red shirt, dark pants on the ground, and gray and orange tennis shoes.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

bill said:


> took me 2 seconds to find one
> http://www.annarbor.com/news/crime/unarmed-man-attempts-to-rob-emu-student-carrying-holstered-gun/


That was an attempted theft...not an ambush


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

TexasVines said:


> it is not common, but it does happen
> 
> http://www.usacarry.com/forums/open-carry-discussion/5972-man-open-carrying-robbed-his-gun.html
> 
> ...


Thefts, not ambushes. Now we have moved the goal post I see...

First a lot of people on here say that if you open carry you'll be targeted and get shot first. When it is pointed out that it never happens then, the argument is that someone may try to steal your gun....
Now post how many people had their guns stolen from their car.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> That was an attempted theft...not an ambush


LOL OMG, seriously...you are correct, it was an attempted robbery...OF HIS GUN...because why??? The thief could see his gun. Think about it

Now let's say your at the bank or where ever out minding your own business...criminals come in and...they think different, see they look for cops, security or any other person that could be a threat to them getting away...your not paying attention and he/they walk up behind you, put a bullet in your head, you will never know what happened.

I see someone and I want their gun. I walk past and turn saying Hey Bud, have not seen you in a long time. How you been? I smile real big. As your mind's trying to figure out who I am, I'm walking up to you and extend my hand for a nice handshake...you reach out to me and it's over. I pull you in to my chest, grab your gun and now I control it. 10% of LEO's are killed with their own weapon and they are trained (no, your one day CCL class is NOT going to save your life in this case)...Officers are trained well in how to keep possession of their own weapon...and they still get them taken from time to time. Oh, they also have some pretty dang good equipment to keep their weapons holstered...that sweet deal you got at the local gun show might be junk, and it might cost you your life.

But it's pointless, it's legal for those who wish to do so. I wish you luck.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm about to open a Bud Light and carry it to my chair. I will take a picture of y'all want to see someone open carry.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Someone has had some good training in offense, there is an equal amount of defensive training, to not allow that particular scenario to happen.


In the end...it's legal live with it.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Which will be more flattering? Another guy checking out your woman or your side piece?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Which will be more flattering? Another guy checking out your woman or your side piece?


It depends if this said woman was your wife or your side piece.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

bill said:


> *LOL OMG, seriously...you are correct, it was an attempted robbery...OF HIS GUN...because why??? The thief could see his gun. Think about it*
> 
> So, everyone who gets robbed of their wallet or contents of their pockets that the bad guy couldn't see, how does that happen?
> Now let's say your at the bank or where ever out minding your own business...criminals come in and...they think different, see they look for cops, security or any other person that could be a threat to them getting away...your not paying attention and he/they walk up behind you, put a bullet in your head, you will never know what happened.
> ...


First, I never said I was going to open carry.

Please show me one example of a person getting shot via ambush because a bad guy saw the open carrier. 44 states have it, many open carry yet not one example of the commonly stated "you'll get shot first" can be found....


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

95% of my local gun stores have every employee open carrying, in my opinion it's a 50/50 chance you take open carryin in both being a "target" and being a "deterrent" if a guy walks into a store with intent to kill or rob and 5 of the 10 people in there have guns exposed on their hips he/ she is going to have to think hard about it. If you're open carrying in anything less than a lvl2 retention holster you are asking for trouble if someone wants your gun. Bill as to your response in grabbing me and pulling me in you'd have a fight to the death on your hands and if you get a hand on my gun you'd better be 100% ready to kill me or be killed. I carried a sidearm around some very nasty people in another country, your assumption about the lack of training some have is laughable. I know the "average joe" doesn't have training but remember it only takes 1. But why go through all that why say hi.. Why shake a hand.. Why not just hit him in the temple turning the "lights off" and then take it.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Saw two different guys carrying inside the Cabelas in Buda TX this afternoon.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

No sightings as of yet, 2 malls, 3 other stores, and around town, But I am sure Billy Jack will show!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

jmbrittain said:


> 95% of my local gun stores have every employee open carrying, in my opinion it's a 50/50 chance you take open carryin in both being a "target" and being a "deterrent" if a guy walks into a store with intent to kill or rob and 5 of the 10 people in there have guns exposed on their hips he/ she is going to have to think hard about it. If you're open carrying in anything less than a lvl2 retention holster you are asking for trouble if someone wants your gun. Bill as to your response in grabbing me and pulling me in you'd have a fight to the death on your hands and if you get a hand on my gun you'd better be 100% ready to kill me or be killed. I carried a sidearm around some very nasty people in another country, your assumption about the lack of training some have is laughable. I know the "average joe" doesn't have training but remember it only takes 1. But why go through all that why say hi.. Why shake a hand.. Why not just hit him in the temple turning the "lights off" and then take it..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lack of training is very real, exceptions are military (and not all of them) or some other specialized training for individuals (LEO/Agent ect)

look, the point is, criminals are going to look for a easy target..John Doe not paying attention will get picked first

your also correct it only takes 1 but what's the full odds?

1 out of 10?

1 out of 100?

it's a mute point, I will not be a open target or attract attention to myself, if others are willing to draw attention, be my guest while I escape for cover

Good luck to those who wish to take that route


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

There's a lot to be said for situational awareness gentlemen. :headknock:headknock:headknock Unfortunately this is not something that can be learned in a short little CHL / OCL course. Carry on :walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It depends if this said woman was your wife or your side piece.


Excellent point, Robert!
Lmao!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Headed to Lowes for a few parts / supplies...Will report back...


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

bill said:


> took me 2 seconds to find one
> http://www.annarbor.com/news/crime/unarmed-man-attempts-to-rob-emu-student-carrying-holstered-gun/


Not even close. Try again.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nobody strapped at the Home Improvement store...Cashier said she hadn't seen any hardware all day...I waz wanting to see some six shooters!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

SURF Buster said:


> Who gives a **** anyway? You want to carry... If you don't ... don't.


Because the other umpteenth threads on open carry weren't enough....lol


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

Remember we have folks out here trying to push the limit and test Law Enforcement, like the guy in Huntsville that's a preacher. If you have an LTC and decide to open carry.
*It MUST be in a belt or shoulder holster*. Any type of or brand will do.

Also if you open carry in your vehicle, *it still MUST be in a belt or shoulder holster.*
I know the law doesn't state, on your person, but what is a belt or shoulder holster designed for? not in your hands in the holster or laying on your car seat either.

Don't be the first one to challenge the law unless you have $$ for an attorney and bond $$
Like someone said here be reasonable.

NO additional training is required to open carry if you have a CHL/ LTC already.

Mike
www.spartanhandguntraining.com


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

My Mom and Dad came over for new years dinner, black eyed peas, red beans and rice, ham and cornbread, all irrelevant, and he was open carrying. No shots were fired.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Belt clip ok? Ok to clip to pocket?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bill said:


> LOL OMG, seriously...you are correct, it was an attempted robbery...OF HIS GUN...because why??? The thief could see his gun. Think about it


To be fair, I would be willing to bet that for every person attacked in an attempted theft of their gun, you can find a hundred, give or take, where people were attacked in an attempted theft of their iPhone... or tennis shoes. Or how about the wallet that they can see bulging in your back pocket?

If we've reached the point where we have to worry about what we take with us, because someone will try to take it from us? If it really makes attempted robbery that likely? If our society really has become that utterly lawless? That might be the one situation that actually WOULD make me want to openly carry.

Just to go a step further, I would bet that I would be a lot less likely to get jumped for my cellphone, if a would-be thief knew that I was also carrying. I personally won't be openly carrying. And I don't even know anyone who is likely to. But I still haven't heard any compelling reason for calling out those who want to, other than it makes them "weird".


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

Just spent 3 hours at Ikea on i10 and saw no Open carry handguns


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

bill said:


> Now let's say your at the bank or where ever out minding your own business...criminals come in and...they think different, see they look for cops, security or any other person that could be a threat to them getting away...your not paying attention and he/they walk up behind you, put a bullet in your head,.........


Really? Just out of curiosity, what do you think the odds of that happening? Better yet, what are the odds of anyone, carrying or not, being at a bank as its being held up? Better odds being hit by lightning. Applying a situation that is statistically minuscule doesn't prove a point very well though I do agree with your general message. Not sure why anyone would want to give up the element of surprise.

Spent the afternoon around Pasadena/Deer Park and saw notta dang thing.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Spartan Handgun Training said:


> Remember we have folks out here trying to push the limit and test Law Enforcement, like the guy in Huntsville that's a preacher. If you have an LTC and decide to open carry.
> *It MUST be in a belt or shoulder holster*. Any type of or brand will do.
> 
> Also if you open carry in your vehicle, *it still MUST be in a belt or shoulder holster.*
> ...


Just to clarify, I cannot put my gun in my console while in my truck if I have a LTC? This must only apply to folks with a LTC and not folks who carry in their vehicles under the castle Law? Or would it fall under conceal carry since it is hidden from sight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

Profish00 said:


> Belt clip ok? Ok to clip to pocket?


we went over this at my Department, not to read into it. As long as it is attached to were a belt normally would go, (belt loop area), then it should be fine. Inside or outside the waistband type of holster.

Pocket clip holster I would say No, since it is in your pocket not attached to the belt area. It was designed as a pocket holster not a belt type holster.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

JamesAggie said:


> Just to clarify, I cannot put my gun in my console while in my truck if I have a LTC? This must only apply to folks with a LTC and not folks who carry in their vehicles under the castle Law? Or would it fall under conceal carry since it is hidden from sight?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


If it is in* "plain View"*, and you have a LTC, it must be in a belt or shoulder holster. otherwise you can conceal it in the holster in your console. You have the option as a LTC holder

If you *do not have an LTC* and are *"traveling" *under the Motorist protection act, then the only way to carry a handgun is* "concealed" .*


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Spartan Handgun Training said:


> If it is in* "plain View"*, and you have a LTC, it must be in a belt or shoulder holster. otherwise you can conceal it in the holster in your console. You have the option as a LTC holder
> 
> If you *do not have an LTC* and are *"traveling" *under the Motorist protection act, then the only way to carry a handgun is* "concealed" .*


Percect, that's what I thought. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dukman said:


> Really? Just out of curiosity, what do you think the odds of that happening? Better yet, what are the odds of anyone, carrying or not, being at a bank as its being held up? Better odds being hit by lightning. Applying a situation that is statistically minuscule doesn't prove a point very well though I do agree with your general message. Not sure why anyone would want to give up the element of surprise.
> 
> Spent the afternoon around Pasadena/Deer Park and saw notta dang thing.


FBI puts out a list every year, this is the latest
https://www.fbi.gov/stats-services/...me-statistics-2014/bank-crime-statistics-2014

I just used a bank but it could be any business and the same would apply. In fact, I would guess the odds increase away from a bank. Bank robberies happen every day, just don't make the news other than local news.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Spartan Handgun Training said:


> we went over this at my Department, not to read into it. As long as it is attached to were a belt normally would go, (belt loop area), then it should be fine. Inside or outside the waistband type of holster.
> 
> Pocket clip holster I would say No, since it is in your pocket not attached to the belt area. It was designed as a pocket holster not a belt type holster.


So I presume a Fobus type holster is ok. ?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have not seen any myself all day. I guess everyone has the same idea, conceal it.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

bill said:


> FBI puts out a list every year, this is the latest
> http://www.fbi.gov/stats-services/publications/bank-crime-statistics-2014/bank-crime-statistics-2014
> 
> I just used a bank but it could be any business and the same would apply. In fact, I would guess the odds increase away from a bank. Bank robberies happen every day, just don't make the news other than local news.


Yea, totally agree that open carry will "mark" you if you happen to be in a bank robbery situation just that the statistical odds are, well, using the data from that web site.... approx. 4,000 bank robberies 2014 with a population of approx. 319 million people...... if my math is correct, you have a 0.0000125391% chance of even being there. Then you have to factor in are you at one that the robber actually has a loaded gun, and then is he willing to use it. There was only 13 deaths from bank robberies that year and 10 of those were the perp soooooooo...... you get the idea.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

SURF Buster said:


> So I presume a Fobus type holster is ok. ?


As long as it is a belt or shoulder holster. No specific types,brands or methods of restraint are required. The legislature was going to require a level of restraint, but that was taken out of the final bill. That is why when some folks google the open carry law, they see the part that was struck out about levels of restraint required and not the final bill signed into law.

Same goes for requiring to show your LTC/CHL while open carrying to a LEO whether or not you committed a crime.

The original bill it was added LEO had to have reasonable suspicion or probable cause to stop and ask for your LTC/CHL. That was a HUGE safety issue and it also was taken out. So when googled also,folks might get the original and not the final bill and get confused.

*YOU MUST *show your LTC/CHL to any LEO or Magistrate upon demand,* with or without probable cause*, while carrying a handgun *ON or ABOUT your person, open carry or not.*


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/SallyMacDo...4330926648778/927944627287401/?type=2&theater


----------



## Mark Godleski (Feb 7, 2008)

I was wearing mine open today but I had a jacket on which kinda covered the holster on hip. Went to HEB and remembered they don't allow open carry so took gun of and went inside but didn't see any signs saying NO OPEN CARRY. I won't carry open unless I'm wearing a jacket.I don't want to be the first one shot.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

HEB has 30.07 signs posted. They've come out and taken a stand against open carry, might want to be careful there. Kroger supports local law so you won't see a 30.07 sign there


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

Hooked Up said:


> http://www.facebook.com/SallyMacDon...4330926648778/927944627287401/?type=2&theater


Yes I saw that also, he's a defense attorney . If you refuse to show a LEO your LTC, your in violation of GC 411.205 and like Harris Co. D.A. stated that would lead an LEO to believe you don't have a LTC.

The D.A. references case law about it , just because someone has a firearm can they detain you. Also if you refuse to show your LTC found to have one, there is a affidavit any LEO can fill out to have your LTC suspended or revoked and there is this catch all , charge of "PC 38.15 Interfering with public duties" Class B misdemeanor.

So why would you not comply with the law and just show it and be on your way, no big deal.. There are those 2nd Amendment activists that want to claim the 2nd Amendment as a catch all. Constitutional rights have limitations.

If you want to see the letter the Harris County District Attorney put out referencing the Open Carry law, go to my webpage under FAQ tab

www.spartanhandguntraining.com

this a public document and not "top secret".


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

jmbrittain said:


> HEB has 30.07 signs posted. They've come out and taken a stand against open carry, might want to be careful there. Kroger supports local law so you won't see a 30.07 sign there


Fry's Electronics has posted both 30.06 and 30.07


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> Dang it! Just spent 30 minutes in the Porter Wal-Mart and no hogleg sightings or shootouts!


You are a brave soul to venture into the abbiss of the Porter Walmart. I believe the last time I tried to venture into the Porter Walmart, it became a Kodak moment for all times. My wife forced me to leave.


----------



## Mullet_Key (Jun 27, 2005)

Porter Walmart... KW folks take sneaky glances at Porter folks, Porter folks, point out who's from New Caney, New Caney folks make fun of people from Chackbay.


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

Camarowithbass said:


> Just spent 3 hours at Ikea on i10 and saw no Open carry handguns


Ikea has gunbuster signs anyway. I would assume that as soon as you enter the door someone with apparent authority would ask you to leave if you were open carrying.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Mullet_Key said:


> Porter Walmart... KW folks take sneaky glances at Porter folks, Porter folks, point out who's from New Caney, New Caney folks make fun of people from Chackbay.


 That's the truth! I live in Kingwood but feel right at home in Porter Wal-Mart. They are like my home folk where I come from in Mississippi.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I carried openly all day yesterday. 

Even in a very crowded Kroger, nobody screamed, nobody ran away, nobody fainted. 

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Spartan Handgun Training said:


> Yes I saw that also, he's a defense attorney . If you refuse to show a LEO your LTC, your in violation of GC 411.205 and like Harris Co. D.A. stated that would lead an LEO to believe you don't have a LTC.
> 
> The D.A. references case law about it , just because someone has a firearm can they detain you. Also if you refuse to show your LTC found to have one, there is a affidavit any LEO can fill out to have your LTC suspended or revoked and there is this catch all , charge of "PC 38.15 Interfering with public duties" Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> ...


Bingo, but that requires common sense.

Common Sense is so rare these days it should be classified as a Super Power.


----------



## SuperScooter (Oct 27, 2012)

*Open carry*

I have always avoided going to the gym for this exact reason. If my biceps were to get any larger I would be the first target of a bank robber.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lots of misinformation out there...it is worth while to spend some time watching this video cover everything you ever wanted to know about the new law.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1753810


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Went out to Academy and WalMart today. The sky is FALLING!!! Looks more like rain to me... lol

No sightings... no one wanted to get their gun wet I guess.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't believe we have so many brave (or crazy) folks on here. Out wandering around dodging gunfights in the streets. 
Heck I locked all my doors at 00:01 and haven't been outside since.
Good thing because at that time all hell broke loose. I could hear gunfights breaking out all over my neighborhood and they continued well into the morning. I just hope no innocent people were injured in the crossfire. 
Hopefully cooler heads will prevail and the nonsense will stop. I must say the battles have slowed down and becoming less frequent. I still hear one break out occasionally so I will continue lockdown until further notice.
Stay Safe out there.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> Question - why would you want to open carry and paint yourself as a target? Who do you think gets shot first once the robber etc sees the gun?
> Just saying !!!! I would think concealed is better.
> 
> I bet a lot of people would wear just to be cool.


This is exactly my thoughts!! I'd rather not open carry!! 
Linda


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

_Originally Posted by Gofish2day View Post
Question - why would you want to open carry and paint yourself as a target? Who do you think gets shot first once the robber etc sees the gun?
Just saying !!!! I would think concealed is better.

I bet a lot of people would wear just to be cool.
This is exactly my thoughts!! I'd rather not open carry!! 
_Linda

IMHO itâ€™s not so much a â€œgee now I can open carryâ€ thing, Itâ€™s more of a now I donâ€™t have to be as cautious about what I wear and how I carry type of thing. Iâ€™ll still carry concealed but not have to worry as much about printing or accidental exposure, yes I know that these were protected before but that wouldnâ€™t stop the average citizen from calling 911 if I just happened to lift my arms high enough to expose my holster.

Another possible scenario is carrying under my jacket in a shoulder holster. Thatâ€™s fine for walking the streets/riverwalk etc. or even in and out of a store but what if I want to stop and eat, now I could take my jacket off without worrying that somebody is going to flip out and call 911.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Archer said:


> _Originally Posted by Gofish2day View Post
> Question - why would you want to open carry and paint yourself as a target? Who do you think gets shot first once the robber etc sees the gun?
> Just saying !!!! I would think concealed is better.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

This^^^^
This is about the advancement of our freedom and convenience. Now I don't have to think about wearing a jacket, in August, in Houston, when its 103 degrees.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Freedom is hard for a lot more people than you think.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Spartan Handgun Training said:


> Hooked Up said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/SallyMacDon...4330926648778/927944627287401/?type=2&theater
> ...


I think if someone feels the need to open carry and doesn't want to be hassled they should just put their LTC on a lanyard and wear it around their neck in plain view. Cops won't need to stop them and public can be charged with filing a false report when they call in on someone that is obviously carrying legally.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bg said:


> I think if someone feels the need to open carry and doesn't want to be hassled they should just put their LTC on a lanyard and wear it around their neck in plain view. Cops won't need to stop them and public can be charged with filing a false report when they call in on someone that is obviously carrying legally.


Or just get one of those stupid little "CHL" badges the guy was trying to sell at the gun shows...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Yea! Another 2cool gunfight!!!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Or just get one of those stupid little "CHL" badges the guy was trying to sell at the gun shows...


http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Or just get one of those stupid little "CHL" badges the guy was trying to sell at the gun shows...


Especially the gold ones. That will really impress a cop.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Spotted at Wal-Mart, 3:35 this morning.
.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm missing all the fun. I haven't left the house in 2 days because I think I have strep throat and I feel miserable. I can't wait to get back out and see all the havoc wreaking this state because of open carry.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Oceola said:


> Spotted at Wal-Mart, 3:35 this morning.
> .


Lmfao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

DIHLON said:


> I'm missing all the fun. I haven't left the house in 2 days because I think I have strep throat and I feel miserable. I can't wait to get back out and see all the havoc wreaking this state because of open carry.


You may be disappointed!!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

We actually saw a guy yesterday walking on the side of the road right outside of Wimberley close to the Devils Backbone Tavern.
He had what looked like a six shooter on his hip and was just casually walking.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

SWEEEEET!...But under the new open carry law this is not legal, the gun must be in a holster...LOL


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^ it looks to be nearly inside her coin purse, she might be legal


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Category5 said:


> ^^^ it looks to be nearly inside her coin purse, she might be legal


would that count??? i wonder what the case law is on that...


----------



## AndrewChief (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he's a detective, and not open carry. I definitely noticed it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I walked into the local store in Campwood friday with mine on the hip.......the look of a few of the folks inside you would have sworn they just seen a ghost......I thought it was funny but extremely awkward......I left it on the CC on the next trip


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Haven't seen a single one here in S.A. yet

Though I've only been to work, la cantera (assuming not allowed), att center (def not allowed) and discount tire


----------

